# Baby Daddy sent to Jail. Am I making the best decisions now?



## MamaByrd

So last night after a physical assault on my unborn child my baby daddy's now in jail.

Now his family is attacking me telling me I'm ruining his life by calling the cops and I have no idea what to say. 

Long story short, he came home at 2am drunk telling me how he was trying to sleep with someone else, then ended with him jumping on, sitting on, and kneeing me in my belly. There is a no contact order in place & im trying to make decisions now.

Aside from this craziness (which has happened more than once, he's an alcoholic) he is not a stand up guy, already has a baby momma, no money, no car, rude, disrespectful, etc. we live in Texas because I go to college here and he's from here, but other than that I am here for no reason. I have no friends or family in this state. 

I was considering up & moving back to my hometown to be near my family. At this rate, if I don't I'll be going through childbirth and raising a son for at least a year with zero help & living in the same town as my psycho BD. If I move though, I know I will want zero contact with BD and I highly doubt he will even try and contact me anyway. 

I need advice! Thanks..


----------



## justplay91

Wow, I'm so sorry that happened to you. If I were you, I would move back to where you have family. It's much easier to raise a baby with family support, and I can't imagine doing it 100% on my own. BD sounds awful, and I'm guessing he probably wouldn't be a positive influence in your little one's life anyway. Best of luck!


----------



## Tropiclands

I agree that you need to return home or at least distance yourself from where you are since it's a given that staying around him and his family, especially with no protection is not a good idea. Not to mention that you already have reasons to anticipate retaliation for your actions. Please get out of there soon.


----------



## Scout

I'd move back to where I had some family support. I don't know what I would have done if I hadn't had family to help me out some with the baby and now toddler. It's hard enough doing it without a partner, and I can't imagine doing it without any support at all. Good luck


----------



## MamaByrd

Thank you so much. 

I have withdrawn from school (my dream school :cry:) and am moving back home next week. I haven't lived with my parents since I moved out at 17 so it's going to be a real shock lol. 

Baby daddy hasn't tried to contact me in anyway. He knows I'm moving but apparently just cares that he gets all of his belongings. Good. Riddance.


----------



## ClairAye

I think you are definitely making the right decision! I hope you get settled back at home. :hugs:


----------



## lilstarsmum

Im so sorry to hear that. Situations like this are difficult, and wish I could give you a hug. I just said a prayer for you and I hope that God will provide the comfort and help you need at this time. Hugs & prayers!


----------



## Noria

It's a good thing that you called the cops and had him arrested and are moving back with your parents. Just get a restraining order against himself in case he tries to contact with you or the baby with the help of a good attorney (liek one Mr. Bechara Tarabay, a renowned attorney based in Paris.)

&#8203;


----------



## MamaByrd

So I moved back in with my mom in california before he even got out of jail.

There is a no contact order in place until Nov 17 and he is doing a damn good job of sticking to it. Hasn't even had a friend ask if me & the baby are ok. He clearly is the most selfish person in the world. I have a strong inclination that my son & I will never hear from him again, and I am more than ok with that. 

Thanks for your help, ladies.


----------



## MyFavSurprise

So glad to hear you are doing what's best for you and your baby. I was also with an abusive man...well, two, my first son's birthfather was a rebound to the first one..anyhow, he stalked and terrorized me and police couldn't do anything, I had to tell him that I lost the baby. He still stalked me and I moved, quit my job, everything.. sometimes you just have to do what is safest for your baby and you, even if it isn't glamorous. I hope you never have to hear from him or deal with him again 

Wishing you the best


----------



## tverb84

I'm glad you and your baby are doing better. Hope it goes well living with your mom! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaByrd

I can’t believe I wrote this 3 years ago.

From the assault my son was born with cerebral palsy and profoundly deaf. So devastating. 

the BD isn’t involved at all. Never received a dime of child support, never a card or a phone call on his birthday. And I wouldn’t have had it any other way. I am now with a wonderful man who is like a father for my son & we are now pregnant! Life gets better :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry you went through that :hugs:

I'm glad you're with a great man now :)


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry about your son but I’m sure he’s a wonderful little boy. I’m so glad you found happiness again. Cherish your family, you deserve them .
Good luck with your pregnancy x

Glad you decided to come back to BnB after these years too !


----------



## JessdueJan

Lovely to see a little update, so sorry you went through that but glad you have found happiness for you and your little boy :flower:


----------



## _Meep_

Gosh, I think I remember you from WTT. That would have been 2013. Your partner at the time was in the army ...?

Same guy? If so, that is so utterly sad as (if I have the right person) I recall how much you wanted him to come home.

I'm glad things are getting better now.


----------

